# Nipple Soreness



## dprogram (Oct 31, 2012)

Does anyone else randomly get sore nipples? I've had my nipples done for years now and occasionally they'll get sore. I keep my barbells clean for the most part. No smegma looking crap on 'em and I haven't changed to new jewelry or had 'em bitten or yanked recently. I was thinking maybe it's a seasonal thing...I've been chilly a lot lately.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah, I don't have mine done currently but when I did have em done they'd get a bit pissed off whenever the seasons changed. Sea salt soaks as often as I could for a few days and some emu oil if I had it and they'd be good to go.


----------



## freeranger (Oct 31, 2012)

when you say chilly, do you mean its been pretty cold, or you have had the chills?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 31, 2012)

mine used to get really painfull when it got cold outside, but latly ive been taking baths with my partner and i think just soaking them once or twice a week has helped. ive heard of people wearing band aids on them if it keeps acting up, but that sounds pretty silly to me.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Oct 31, 2012)

it could be gynecomastia.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gynecomastia
probably not but nipple soreness is a symptom.


----------



## dprogram (Oct 31, 2012)

xDAGx said:


> it could be gynecomastia.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gynecomastia
> probably not but nipple soreness is a symptom.


 
(eeew) Hilarious. I'm pretty sure that's not it. Boobs would be nice to have for like a day though...just to see what it's like and all. LOL!!!


----------



## RSTY802510 (Oct 31, 2012)

dprogram said:


> (eeew) Hilarious. I'm pretty sure that's not it. Boobs would be nice to have for like a day though...just to see what it's like and all. LOL!!!


i figured someone would get a laugh out of that.
and your probably right about it just being temperature change, because when i used to have my nose pierced when ever i went from inside out into the cold my nose would get a ticklish feeling.


----------



## dprogram (Oct 31, 2012)

I took my barbells out, took a hot shower, soaked em overnight in rubbing alcohol, and then put 'em back in this morning. I think just having them out overnight helped a bit.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Oct 31, 2012)

thats why i dont get piercings anymore, to lazy to take care of them.
it would make sense if you started getting soreness from minor infection or some shit.


----------



## Tude (Oct 31, 2012)

Runners use Bodyglide - anti chafe balm - claim that's a huge help, in fact I've seen some goody bags at races where there is a sample size Bodyglide included.


----------



## dprogram (Oct 31, 2012)

So is Bodyglide like KY for your arm pits and ballsack?


----------



## Tude (Oct 31, 2012)

hehe - guess it's a fancier thing - it comes in a stick/container like deodorant. Guess they also use vaseline in a pinch as well. But they use it faithfully - especially the triathletes who go from swimming (guess the wetsuit is not a nipple friendly thing as well) to jumping on the bike and then running.


----------

